# Sony Cybershot as a video camera?



## bragss2 (Jan 7, 2007)

I have a sony cybershot DCS-T9 digital camera (6 mega pixel, MPEG1 compliant). I was planning to buy a video camera but some one adviced me to buy a memory stick instead and use it for video recordings. The cost of the memory stick is much less as compared to a new video camera. What are the limitations in using a still digital camera as a video camera.


----------



## seo (Dec 22, 2006)

A still digital camera can be used as a video camera, but it would shorten the memory. Moreover i feel that the quality of the video is also not upto the mark when used as a video camera. The other sensitive effect is that of red-eye effect.


----------



## MeTweety730 (Jan 7, 2007)

I would agree with Seo. Even an inexpensive video camera would give better results that using your digital still as a video. I would watch for sales in local stores, or perhaps look into a camera store that sells used equipment. As with any kind of photography, if you want quality results, you need to use the best equiment you can afford.


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

At a modest 640 x 480 (basic VGA resolution) video, you will get only 12 minutes of video on a 1 GB memory stick. 

As above, video cameras are not very good at doing digital pictures, digital cameras are not very good at doing video.


----------



## phoneguy55 (Dec 28, 2000)

I have the Sony Cybershot T5 myself and added a 2 Gig mem card to give me about 25 minutes of video. For home movies and web posting video clips, it works great and fits in my pocket.

Here is a quote from "Letsgodigital.com" ..a digicam review site.

"*Memory Stick PRO Duo - High speed storage *
With the new *Sony Cybershot DSC T5 *digital camera, you not only get the still image but the video too. With an optional Memory Stick PRO Duo media card, shooting high-quality video is simple. MPEG-VX fine mode lets you record MPEG video with 640x480 pixel resolution at 30 frames per second, up to the capacity of the media card. A 1-gigabyte Sony Memory Stick card can hold up to 12 minutes of VGA-quality 640 x 480 MPEG video and 384, 5-megapixel JPEG Fine images"

Everything has tradeoffs, but portability was my main concern.


----------

